
Spirit Scripts: Japan’s mysterious outcast alphabets - o_--_o
https://medium.com/@chrisgaul/spirit-scripts-japans-mysterious-outcast-alphabets-5b3ea905fc
======
knolax
TFA is pretty light on information and implies that most of these scripts were
forgeries. I think one damning detail that supports this is the fact that all
of these supposedly pre-historic scripts have square aspect ratios and just
happen to be written top-down right-to-left in the same way that modern
Japanese was written in at the time of their "discovery". A lot of them are
also surprisingly neat and geometric for scripts that would predate
paper/typography.

